
Microsoft Edge Is Coming to Linux - reyostallenberg
https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/11/its-official-microsoft-edge-is-coming-to-linux
======
subhrm
MS Office suite for Linux would be a game changer for Linux.

~~~
ta17711771
It...exists.

